# Has anyone from the Middle East bought the SX Pro?



## demondor (Jul 31, 2018)

If so, which vendor did you buy it from?


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 31, 2018)

-snip-

Go to TX site, reference the recommended sellers as close to your area as possible .


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 3, 2018)

Which country?


----------



## Maya2x (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm in kuwait, and I ordered an SX Pro from Axiogame about 2 days ago (By DHL) and it's now being shipped. Still don't know the state of the SX Pro itself though, so when it arrives i'll update


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 3, 2018)

I got an SX Pro for me and SX OS for my brother and used a forwarding service to ship it to me in Saufi Arabia.
Gotta say, it's working great but I no longer have the luxury of time to play as I used to


----------



## demondor (Aug 3, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Which country?


UAE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maya2x said:


> I'm in kuwait, and I ordered an SX Pro from Axiogame about 2 days ago (By DHL) and it's now being shipped. Still don't know the state of the SX Pro itself though, so when it arrives i'll update


I kept trying to buy it from axiogame but the payment kept failing for some reason

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Super.Nova said:


> I got an SX Pro for me and SX OS for my brother and used a forwarding service to ship it to me in Saufi Arabia.
> Gotta say, it's working great but I no longer have the luxury of time to play as I used to


What forwarding service did you use?


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 4, 2018)

demondor said:


> UAE
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Fish Is Fast.
They're pretty reliable when it comes to collecting multiple orders and shipping them in a single box.


----------

